# Exit fade_in / fade_out



## d.healey (Aug 6, 2013)

Is there a way to exit or cancel a fade_in or fade_out call before it's finished?

Thanks


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 6, 2013)

For fade_out cancel do you mean:

(1) Stop fade_out and hold the current volume level?

or
(2) Go back to the original pre-fade note volume?

For (2) you could issue a fade_in with a short fade-in time (depending on how quickly you want to revert to original volume).

For (1) you could issue a new fade_out with a very long fade-out time.

For cancelling a fade_in reverse the roles.

There may be other ways of doing this but I'm pretty sure this used to work. :roll: But, I haven't tried this for a very long time (K2 days).

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## d.healey (Aug 7, 2013)

Ah, thanks Bob, it seems so simple yet I never thought of it. I was interested in both situations 1 and 2


----------



## d.healey (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Bob,

Another scenario, is it possible to make the fade_out or fade_in end more quickly once it's started?


----------



## mk282 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hmmm... I don't think that's possible. Unless you'd use method (1) from Big Bob's post and issue a new fade command with shorter time...


----------



## d.healey (Aug 10, 2013)

So does a new fade command on a note ID cancel out the previous fade command or would they be run one after another?


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 10, 2013)

I think Mario's suggestion will work because ...



> So does a new fade command on a note ID cancel out the previous fade command or would they be run one after another?



I think the new one replaces the old one. At least that's the way I remember it working back in the K2 days. If that's not the case, then what I suggested in my former post probably won't work. :roll: 

But I kind of remember trying to take advantage of this 'replacement behaviour' in order to piece together non-linear fade-in/out curves. The problem as I recall is that the time/amplitude relationship is too poorly controlled to get the kind of precision I needed at the time.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## d.healey (Aug 10, 2013)

Ah I see, thanks Mk & Bob!


----------

